# Swiss Cheese knit scarf pattern; Any one make one?



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a real neat scarf - swiss cheese holes in it and probably with a lot of BO and CO going on.

Has anyone here made it? I saw a lady wearing on at the LYS today. Neat!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> This is a real neat scarf - swiss cheese holes in it and probably with a lot of BO and CO going on.
> 
> Has anyone here made it? I saw a lady wearing on at the LYS today. Neat!
> 
> ...


I haven't made it but if you're interested in the pattern. It's on the All Free Knitting site---Knit picky pattern.
And you're right...it does look like Swiss Cheese.
JuneK


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, June! I did find it online shortly after I posted. LOL!

Are you going to make it? I'm tempted.......finish my socks first, though. I haven't felt like knitting or crocheting much these last few nights but I have tossed on techniques to study.

I think I'll go print that pattern. It appeared to be a free one, too.

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


jknappva said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > This is a real neat scarf - swiss cheese holes in it and probably with a lot of BO and CO going on.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> Thanks, June! I did find it online shortly after I posted. LOL!
> 
> Are you going to make it? I'm tempted.......finish my socks first, though. I haven't felt like knitting or crocheting much these last few nights but I have tossed on techniques to study.
> 
> ...


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

OK, not fair! I just rearranged my "to do" list....lol I'm putting this scarf on top. Hopefully, it is an easy pattern.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Mine, too and I just don't feel like crafting much, either.

I thought the pattern looked easy enough and I do like turning, all that BO and CO a lot, too!! Put on some funky music? LOL!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~


rolyn63 said:


> OK, not fair! I just rearranged my "to do" list....lol I'm putting this scarf on top. Hopefully, it is an easy pattern.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I've seen many variations of the "Swiss Cheese" scarf. I think this one is particularly pretty:

http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Lace/RainDropScarf/

They call it a "Rain Drop" scarf, but it's just another scarf with holes.

Here's another "holy" scarf. Scroll all the way down to the bottom of this Web page to see it:

http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Nano/


----------



## sugarcookie (Jun 6, 2011)

could you please put the website (link) for the swiss cheese scarf up... I went to the all free knit website and can't seem to find the pattern everyone is talking about...and I would love to check it out...one never has enough projects to make lol.... thank you and happy knitting everyone


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

sugarcookie said:


> could you please put the website (link) for the swiss cheese scarf up... I went to the all free knit website and can't seem to find the pattern everyone is talking about...and I would love to check it out...one never has enough projects to make lol.... thank you and happy knitting everyone


Here's a free pattern:

http://guavaseeds.blogspot.com/2007/02/swiss-cheese-scarf.html


----------



## sugarcookie (Jun 6, 2011)

thank you kinnyz...you have a great day and happy knittin
cookie


----------



## sugarcookie (Jun 6, 2011)

Kimmyz that is... if my brain worked as fast as my finger try tooo lol I would be dangerous


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarcookie said:


> could you please put the website (link) for the swiss cheese scarf up... I went to the all free knit website and can't seem to find the pattern everyone is talking about...and I would love to check it out...one never has enough projects to make lol.... thank you and happy knitting everyone


The one I saw on AllFreeKnitting was a Knit Picky pattern if that helps any. It was in my newsletter from ALL Free Knitting.
JuneK


----------



## sugarcookie (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you jknappva..I'm going to go back to the all free knitting website and go thru it again and see if I can also find that one... thank you...happy knittin to ya....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Swiss-Cheese-Scarf/ml/1

Can't believe this, I have been thinking of this one too


----------



## Lazyday (Mar 11, 2011)

Good Morning~

I found the pattern on Raverly--Just query Swiss Cheese Scarf.

I have a question,regarding something in the pattern notes. 

"Rinse and repeat" I have not heard of this.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

I think it's just a turn of phrase letting us know that it's real easy.


----------



## Lazyday (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanx...

I have not had my full cup of coffee yet!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have seen the swiss cheese pattern and personally I would prefer eating my swiss cheese. But I did like the Nano pattern posted here by kimmyz. That will get saved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have seen the swiss cheese pattern and personally I would prefer eating my swiss cheese. But I did like the Nano pattern posted here by kimmyz. That will get saved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Still haven't had my first cup of tea so brain is not all there yet. Just realized the Nano scarves on the Moorehouse site are related to the diatom shawl which I just read up on last week. It is really an amazing shawl based on the patterns of micro-organisms, or nanotechnology. These scarves are of the same aesthetic/bioscience based origin.
The diatom shawl was fascinating to see and think about.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh sure, and that link takes you to another link and another link...I love the "salad wristlets" that are linked on that page. So while I am not sure I will attack that scarf I still get a new pattern from the adventure!



lovethelake said:


> Salutations
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Scarves/Swiss-Cheese-Scarf/ml/1
> 
> Can't believe this, I have been thinking of this one too


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StitchesFlo (Feb 13, 2011)

jknappva said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > This is a real neat scarf - swiss cheese holes in it and probably with a lot of BO and CO going on.
> ...


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

It is a free pattern-crochet.


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

I saw this pattern yesterday and am planning on making it in the near future. It's definitely unique.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! This one's a doozy--especially following her listed patterns through and the lovely crazy kids hats, and the kids! From my pattern stash on my harddrive I now have endless combinations combining wristlets, fingerless gloves, socks etc. I can put it together any way I want. Example: Toe up socks, glove multi-color pattern (a leaf or butterfly, end with wrist ruffle.

If I kept my patterns in notebooks, I would not have the time to find more patterns, answer my other email, do my work on the computer, make more coffee....


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

need2know said:


> It is a free pattern-crochet.


And knit


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

from a novice knitter. a question that is probably simple to most, but not me. in the swiss cheese scarf pattern, what does BO (bind off?) andCO (cast on?)mean. many thanks. racso in ga.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We have a friend in WI who is a big Packers fan and has one of those cheeseheads. Might just need to make him one of these to add to his Packer game day gear. Whenever we visit him he gives my hubby Packer gear to add to his personal collection.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just copied the pattern off and can't wait to try it. Should be interesting. But I DO HAVE TO FINISH THE BABY BLANKET NOW! This tyke is due in less that 6 days...knit Cathy knit!


----------



## Summer (Jul 27, 2011)

or they had a moth around, heehee!


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have not made it, but I found a pattern for it on Ravelry. It is different. I am always looking for different patterns for scarves.

josiehof


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

racso said:


> from a novice knitter. a question that is probably simple to most, but not me. in the swiss cheese scarf pattern, what does BO (bind off?) andCO (cast on?)mean. many thanks. racso in ga.


Yes, you got it right :thumbup:


----------



## emma jean johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

I,m looking for a knit pattern of knit ragland sleeve 50's,back then was called a shrug?can't find the pattern .any one know what I'm talking about? JJ


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I found a pattern on Ravelery: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swiss-cheese-scarf

I too must add this to my to-do list.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

"I'm looking for a knit pattern of knit ragland sleeve 50's,back then was called a shrug?can't find the pattern .any one know what I'm talking about? JJ"

Google shrug and neck warmers and you will find quite a few. 

One thing that hasn't come up is moebius strip knitting. That's when you've knit quite a bit on something fairly large on circular needles and find it's twisted. Knit a while, relax, cast off and you have a moebius strip--to warm your neck, put around your shoulders, carry the baby--depends on yarn and size.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok saved to my documents.. I have to say.. a few months back I had a problem with my computer.. and I needed the hard drive wiped clean and reformated.. Before this my documents were crowded with things I didn't care about and now I am putting stuff in there that is truely what I want to save.. I love opening it and know everything thats there.. I also have a shortcut folder on my desktop that has all my web sites and pattern sites that I can look through...this has made my computer so much fun instead of all work....LOL


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

My computer will be completely redone this month. Can you give some suggestions as to what you found most useful in organizing for this particular purpose. I have some ideas but I have a lot of "noise" both in my head and from my companion--who is my IT guy. If you PMd me on this that would be okay, but perhaps others are interested too.


----------



## Janice Barrett (Apr 2, 2011)

i saw it made with a multicolored yarn with long repeats. Looked great.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Chava said:


> My computer will be completely redone this month. Can you give some suggestions as to what you found most useful in organizing for this particular purpose. I have some ideas but I have a lot of "noise" both in my head and from my companion--who is my IT guy. If you PMd me on this that would be okay, but perhaps others are interested too.


My approach is very simple. I have two needlework folders - one for Knitting and one for Crochet. Then under those I create subfolders such as "Baby Clothes", "Kids' Clothes", Women's Clothes", etc. You can break it down even further if you want by adding subfolders under these such as "Baby Hats", "Baby Blankets", etc. I've never had any problems finding my patterns in a jiffy. I sometimes save important URLs in a Windows Notebook .TXT file for future reference. They get filed under the appropriate directories. Or you could save them as Word (.DOC) files. Be sure to back everything up before you reformat your hard drive!!!


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

I take notes as I go along on notepad. I file them as yarnDATE.
YarnSx etc.
I am using notepad instead of word because my current machine doesn't like too much stuff up at the same time. At some point I will search for everything that starts with yarn and place that in one place.
My photos also start with yarn and are mostly in one directory.
My trouble is I already have directories within directories and am forbidden to use the desktop and some of the stuff is not yet labeled right--so I have problems identifying and locating pictures to upload them. I think I will be able to find all my patterns, have the pictures that go with them. and organize my notes into a journal.
I'll let you know the middle of September.


----------



## mamasuzie (Jul 13, 2011)

I printed the pattern yesterday and can hardly wait to begin. Love doing the things with YO and the holes made look so interesting. Seems it will be much easier than some of the similar patterns done with finer yarn.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Chava said:


> I take notes as I go along on notepad. I file them as yarnDATE.
> YarnSx etc.
> I am using notepad instead of word because my current machine doesn't like too much stuff up at the same time. At some point I will search for everything that starts with yarn and place that in one place.
> My photos also start with yarn and are mostly in one directory.
> ...


Sounds like your operating system is Windows. Right-click on the START button and then click on "Explore". You should be able to quickly locate anything on your hard drive using Explore.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

racso said:


> from a novice knitter. a question that is probably simple to most, but not me. in the swiss cheese scarf pattern, what does BO (bind off?) andCO (cast on?)mean. many thanks. racso in ga.


BO means bind off the stitches as you would with a buttonhole; cast on means you put those stitches back on the needle to make up for the ones you got rid of. That's how you get big holes in your work. There are many versions of bind offs and cast ons. Use Google to help you learn how to do the various versions.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Ya wanna see Swiss Cheese? Look at this:

http://www.anniesattic.com/image.html?prod_id=75656&mode=magnify

Hahahaha. I kept a picture of it but think it was one you had to purchase the pattern (at least about 2 years ago when I copied the picture). Is that fun or what?


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, I really like that! Not that I could wear it, it would be way too obvious how much swiss cheese I have eaten.



lkellison said:


> Ya wanna see Swiss Cheese? Look at this:
> 
> http://www.anniesattic.com/image.html?prod_id=75656&mode=magnify
> 
> Hahahaha. I kept a picture of it but think it was one you had to purchase the pattern (at least about 2 years ago when I copied the picture). Is that fun or what?


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks. Once you are used to that design--have knit a few things you can do it in any basic pattern you have if you have the judgment to gauge what you are doing. I've been fooling around with this neck warmer thing I have and part of it is quaker stitch, which I am familiar with using, and part short row lace. If you search for kniting quaker stitch you find some beautiful sites and ideas.


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

I really like the version spotted by Sugar Cookie. Thanks for this thread and the post!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes , I made one and My Daughter and everyone loved it..
If I could figure how to put a photo here I could show you..
If you have any questions.. ask away...

Maybe I got the photo...


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Thank you!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi...I just saw this yesterday on favcraft site.
looks fun.

Camilla



e.ridenh said:


> This is a real neat scarf - swiss cheese holes in it and probably with a lot of BO and CO going on.
> 
> Has anyone here made it? I saw a lady wearing on at the LYS today. Neat!
> 
> ...


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Yes , I made one and My Daughter and everyone loved it..
> If I could figure how to put a photo here I could show you..
> If you have any questions.. ask away...
> 
> Maybe I got the photo...


Very pretty. That's the pattern I like the most. Is it a free one?


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Penny5 said:


> Yes , I made one and My Daughter and everyone loved it..
> If I could figure how to put a photo here I could show you..
> If you have any questions.. ask away...
> 
> Maybe I got the photo...


This is lovely and color is beautiful


----------



## mamasuzie (Jul 13, 2011)

Would like to know what kind of yarn you used in the lavendar shades. It's really pretty.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's one picture of the scarf, although there are better ones in prettier pastel colors.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks..
Yes.. I got it in Ravelry..
The pattern is knit across the scarf but I chose to do it lengthwise instead..


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I used a yarn from JoAnns... One of their sock yarns...


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats like the one I used but see how the pattern goes widthwise.. I did mine lengthwise... just because I liked it better and had smooth sides instead of choppy ones...


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Apparently, there are different ways to make this scarf. I prefer the one that shows borders in a seed stitch but the one without those borders does highlight the swiss cheese affect better. In fact, in a pale yellow or off-white angora it would be beautiful!


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi..Row 16 looks confusing to me..."ending with CO6 when Row 15 ends"K6"
Also Row 17..Knit to end...CO6 is this the way the pattern should be as reading it looked confusing.
Probably my brain working overtime. Your help appreciated...Thank you


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

When in doubt, contact the company that offers the pattern and tell them where you're stuck. They'll get back to you. If you are in a rush, go to your yarn shop (and take the pattern with you) and ask fo their help in understanding the instructions. That one part of knitting has always been the stickler for me - understanding written instructions. Many times there would have been clearer ways in which to explain the step.


----------



## fdaniels (Feb 4, 2011)

THis is definatly on my to do list.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw this yesterday and made a note to do later. It wasn't until I saw another post on here that it dawned on me - I have sister, brother and their families in Wisconsin and 2 other brothers who attended college there. I also have a bunch of gold yarn I bought on sale for another project that got cancelled because they could never supply the other color I needed. DUH!!! can make a boatload of these for funny gifts now that there will be a football season. Now I'll have to go back and look at all the other holey patterns for a little variety within families. 

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely scarves. If I were not already knitting 2 scarves---

My 6 yr old little poodle chewed the wooden circular needles.

Second puppyhood?

I love to start projects and get all the figuring and experimenting done. Then I would like someone else to finish it. Oh well, maybe they willl do that for me in Heaven.
\
Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you notice that the Ravelry Swiss Cheese Scarf pattern has an editor's note on it stating that lots of people emailed them to say the holes don't line up right. I hope they changed the pattern. I guess we can be on the alert and space the holes for ourselves. Carolyn


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

cleosmum said:


> Hi..Row 16 looks confusing to me..."ending with CO6 when Row 15 ends"K6"
> Also Row 17..Knit to end...CO6 is this the way the pattern should be as reading it looked confusing.
> Probably my brain working overtime. Your help appreciated...Thank you


yes, it is correct. CO6 after you knitted to the end. I started this scarf and it looks just like the picture.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Chava said:
> 
> 
> > My computer will be completely redone this month. Can you give some suggestions as to what you found most useful in organizing for this particular purpose. I have some ideas but I have a lot of "noise" both in my head and from my companion--who is my IT guy. If you PMd me on this that would be okay, but perhaps others are interested too.
> ...


I do the same thing, however I have also added a fold titled WORKING PROJECTS. When I decide to make something I copy the page into working projects. Depending on the project I will print off or just work from this folder. Once the project is done I move back into the correct sub folder or move into another folder labeled PROJECTS TO MAKE AGAIN.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Reply to *Past*
That's helpful. Thanks.


----------



## ebueffel (Jul 25, 2011)

I have it started in the Kauni yarn......it is easy and really fun to work on.....good travel project.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Did you notice that the Ravelry Swiss Cheese Scarf pattern has an editor's note on it stating that lots of people emailed them to say the holes don't line up right. I hope they changed the pattern. I guess we can be on the alert and space the holes for ourselves. Carolyn[/quote
> 
> The holes do not line up, which looks great after you get knitting. The first hole rows are 7+8. After knitting 6 rowes, the next hoe rows are 15+16, which are over the space in between the holes.
> Again the 6 knitt rows and than back to the first hole row 7+8.
> ...


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

ebueffel said:


> I have it started in the Kauni yarn......it is easy and really fun to work on.....good travel project.


I am with you, looks great too.


----------



## tdivafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to try it out this weekend1 Looks pretty neat!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

re: Penny5

This really is a simple pattern, someone said the holes don't line up well that should be easy enough to see while knitting and make compensations.

Your scarf is beautiful but I noticed it is knit lengthwise or horizontally, the long side. The second photo submitted is the pattern I found, it is 110 stitches knit vertically or the short side. They look is similar but the holes form differently. It would be fun to try it both ways. here's the pattern: http://guavaseeds.blogspot.com/2007/02/swiss-cheese-scarf.html


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

for racso

A simple bind off is knit two, then slip the first stitch over the second, knit one, slip the previous stitch over until you have eight stitches bound off then you continue knitting to the next bind off. try to make your bind off loose by making your loops a tiny bit larger otherwise it becomes lopsided with the next row of cast ons. Learning to bind off loosely will come in handy when you start making garments.

The second row: when you come to the bound off stitches you can't go any further right? well you form a "bridge to the next stitches by casting on eight stitches using the simple cast on method. it takes a bit of practice casting on so the stitches aren't too large but give it a try it's good practice for a beginner.

Here is a wonderful Youtube explanation of a simple cast on except you won't be using the first step because you aren't starting a new project. 





go for it! knitting is great fun and you can do it anytime! and this project is really very simple.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> re: Penny5
> 
> This really is a simple pattern, someone said the holes don't line up well that should be easy enough to see while knitting and make compensations.
> 
> Your scarf is beautiful but I noticed it is knit lengthwise or horizontally, the long side. The second photo submitted is the pattern I found, it is 110 stitches knit vertically or the short side. They look is similar but the holes form differently. It would be fun to try it both ways. here's the pattern: http://guavaseeds.blogspot.com/2007/02/swiss-cheese-scarf.html


Do you have a picture where it is knit lenghtwise??
I am working with 92 stitches (wide enough for what i need it), since pattern is 18 st repeat, aside from je 5 st at beginning and end of needle.
Will post along the way.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

need2know: It is the second picture submitted with the orange sweatshirt by MrsB.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Chava

A little off subject but an important issue. I am getting a portable HD like Seagate with a 500+GB memory and plan to keep all my patterns and info for just knitting and crocheting on it so that I can use it with my PC or laptop or bring it along and use on a friend's computer. Every time you save something just put it on this hard drive and you will always be organized and not need to worry about loosing info.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

emma jean johnson

I think they were also called bolero sweaters, dolmen rather than raglan sleeves down to the elbow. above the waist with a continuous band that went around the neck down the side and around the back. They went with the capri pants or long straight skirts, mid-calf. I remember, I was there, I had one in white angora--back then I was "flat chested" and skinny so it worked. I really like the shrugs that are popular now--they are so easy to make and look great.


----------



## ebueffel (Jul 25, 2011)

The scarf I did is actually called the Brady scarf.....you can see pictures on Ravelry......


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi,
Yes.. I used the same pattern but I liked it lengthwise so I did it that way myself .. I did not use another pattern.. I did the pattern like it says but I casted on ohhhhhh I think it was about 325 stitches and then followed the pattern you have there.. That way I have nice sides and the Jagged edges were at the ends...
Both ways are nice , I just decided the design mine lengthwise...
Enjoy. Its a cute scarf...


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

On page 4, there are various samples of the Swiss Cheese Scarf. But here's another one:


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi, What is kauni yarn? I wonder if it has to be ordered.

Carolyn


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

by knitting swiss cheese scarf lengthwise, i guess you could make it any width you wanted as long as you completed a "hole". need advice as i want mine as narrow as your pic. thanks for info. racso in ga.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Has any one tried knitting the Swiss Cheese Scarf in another weight yarn? If so what weight & size needles Thanks to all
By the way this is the best forum I ever ran across. Every one is so helpful & kind!


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

To do mine lengthwise I casted on about 325 stitches.. Then follow the pattern and do it as wide as you want to..


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I used sock yarn for mine and about a size 4 needle..
I think it was 4.. If you belong to Ravelry go to My Project Page ( Pennyknits)


----------



## gerry (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you what a pretty pattern. I will be sure to make it, :roll:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm wondering how a scarf with so many holes in it can provide warmth in the cold weather.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I'm wondering how a scarf with so many holes in it can provide warmth in the cold weather.


I'm wondering if i can borrow your 'knitty kitty'? would help me out heaps, LOL!!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

This is what I am up to with 92 stitches, size 3 needles.
The yarn I got some time ago. It's on a cone, but lost the label that was inside.


----------



## Chava (Jul 7, 2011)

Lovely! I can see knitting in less that 100 st. People talking about 200, 300 etc stitches amaze me. Has anyone invented a casting on machine?


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful!! Swiss cheese scarf looks a bit rough to me but the "rain drops" is so delicate but I'm not about to pay $28. for the kit and I'm able to locate just the pattern! Any body know if that pattern is available any where??



kimmyz said:


> I've seen many variations of the "Swiss Cheese" scarf. I think this one is particularly pretty:
> 
> http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingKits/Lace/RainDropScarf/
> 
> ...


----------

